
Machine learning trading systems - JustinHm
https://formulastocks.com
======
JustinHm
Does anyone have experience with the new cognitive computing investment
systems?

The promise is interesting; being able to select better investments on the
basis of learned experience, with more of a hard data scientific approach. Not
really A.I. as I understand it- but learning based on experience. Say a
computer has made a million different investments, and learned a bunch from
it.

One of the candidates is
[https://formulastocks.com](https://formulastocks.com) \- another somewhat
simpler one is the magic formula, which has been discussed more widely before.
Though it is not quite the same, I believe.

A friend suggested it, and so far he is happy. But the markets have been in a
generous mood as of late. What do you guys think of Machine learning in
investment?

